# Structured wiring - pre wired house



## freaksavior (May 2, 2008)

Here is my central hub







From what i could tell it has 9 Ethernet cables coming out of it. 

I want to hook up a router to the hub, then have it run into my computer room, literally the next room. from there into another router then to my computers.

I honestly have NO idea how to do this.

Right now i have the cable modem by my dads computer then to my router then to my computers. so essentially the same but i want to use the pre wired cables in my hosue so i can hard wire another pc in my garage. So if anybody has any idea how about going to do this please explain it.


----------



## tong (May 2, 2008)

cable modem ----> Router.  Router port 1 to panel port for pc 1, router port 2 to panel port for pc 2, router port 3 to panel for pc 3, router port 4 to panel for pc 4.  

All depends on how many pc's you have and how many ports the router has, so if u have 5 pc's and a 4 port router, .... 1 is offline.  Your router must match or be greater than the number of pc's in the house.  from there if should directly connect to the patch panel, as long as you know which one corresponds with which.  

so lets assume :

#1 kitchen
#2 living room
#3 bathroom (hey i dunno y the hell you'd have a permanent connection in there but WTH)
#4 master bedroom
#5 kids bedroom #1
#6 kids bedroom #2
#7 garage
#8 basement

you need:

#4 master bedroom
#5 kids bedroom #1
#6 kids bedroom #2
#7 garage ----> for later use for now leave empty
#8 basement

so you hook it up to #'s 4,5,6,8
then connect those respectively to the wall in their respective rooms.

Obviously this setup is with a 4 port router, should u need more ports u can either :
A: use a port on the router to hook up a switch to it then pass those ports on while still using the other 3 ports on the router also
B:get a router with more ports

or what i do

dsl modem ---> firewall ---> router ----> 16 port switch with 2 gigE ports for the server in basement ----> patch pannel every single room in house has internet if they wanted, other than the bathrooms.


----------



## freaksavior (May 2, 2008)

back the truck up!!! WHAT? lol sorry but i have never done this before.


edit 1: ok, its 6 ethernet ports and the three green cables...i don't know what there for either

edit 2: 
The connections are so far what i can tell

Master bedroom
Living room (there are two here ?)
kitchen
game room (upstairs)
and the one by the pc's


----------



## tong (May 2, 2008)

ok you need to set up the modem and router in the room with your "central hub" AKA patch panel.

from there you need to figure out which one goes to which room, one of two ways to do this:

#1 get an Ethernet cable tester http://cgi.ebay.com/RJ-45-Ethernet-Network-Cable-Tester-Crimper-Kit-Cat5-6_W0QQitemZ200219605430QQihZ010QQcategoryZ67279QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem (about $20 or less on ebay), plug it into an Ethernet cable, plug the cable into your "central hub" then take the other end of it from room to room until u get lights,

#2 try your luck.... <---- longer

when u figure it out label them, will save time for next time, I'm guessing the panel is labeled, so lets say you find out #1 is your bedroom, go to your bedroom with a black magic marker and write it on the plug in there, now you will always know which is which.

once you figure that part out, just plug the computers into the wall (Ethernet) like u normally would then go back to your panel and plug those rooms that are in use into your router, which is plugged into your modem.... house internet


----------

